# How can i make my website look more professional?



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi, everyone as you can see from the title i want to make my website look more professional. It is still in the design stage and would appreciate any comments and suggestions on how to make it look better.

Thanks. www.njindustries.co.uk


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Everything. I know, that sounds mean. But there's a lot of issues with fonts, images, colors, lack of various elements, no SEO.

Do you have any kind of budget to get some pro help?

You're selling services because other people probably shouldn't be doing those things on their own. Or they'll just make a mess of things if they try. Same for the tools you're using to try and run your business. Get professional help.

The good thing is you've able to start moving the site in the direction you'd like to take it. A pro can continue from there. That's generally less costly than "from scratch" type sites. If for no other reason than the client isn't such a pain in the @ss (as they can be when building completely new sites, and they want to change something every few days or even hours, because they're all wishy-washy on what they want it to look like).


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

lordsmurf is absolutely correct. If you're serious, get professional help. 
The pros consider things you and I don't even know about, and can turn an average site into a great site at a reasonable cost.


----------



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

We dont have any spare money at the moment to get a professional in to do it. any help on how to achieve a professional look will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You don't need to get a professional, "in".
My graphic designer isn't busy at the moment, and I know she would like to be. 
Give her a call, send her an email and make a deal:
http://www.zoemargo.com/links.html


----------



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Hughv i have just dropped her an email.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, you don't need anybody to visit you. A large part of my business isn't even in the same country where I am! 

Emails make it to where you don't even need to talk to anybody on the phone. (At my last job working for somebody else, it was insane how you'd "talk" to a person all day long in email, and you were in side-by-side rooms. Never said a word all day long. I'd talk to myself just to hear voices sometimes. It was like that Tom Hanks movie, but without the island or the volleyball.)


----------



## karlhaywood (Jan 17, 2010)

Could you help me lordsmufr? i dont mind paying if you do abit of work.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not here to advertise myself or anything. But...
... I don't mind telling you what your options are. If nothing else, you can see what sort of work is possible, and at what price point. We'd need to do that in private, of course. Private Message to exchange emails, then converse in email. Not going to talk business on somebody else's site.


----------

